# A massive job



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The fish have been placed in the three filter chambers

The pond drained and cleaned

Now three coats of sealant, 24 hours between coats 

4 days under water to cure

So we are hoping for a dry few days for us and everyone else this BH 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a job. I remember cleaning out a tropical fish tank I used to have in the wall in the house, that was bad enough.
I have seen a few ponds with coy carp, they are very graceful and beautiful to watch.
Good luck with the weather.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You and Albert may find this interesting Sandra.
https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/post/226-year-old-koi-carp-hanako


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Many of ours are over 20 years old

Some have bred in the pond 

We used to buy them small to grow on as they are very expensive when large 

Water quality is the main concern

We don’t empty the pond to clean it Jan, it has a bottom drain to flush out “dead “ water straight into the sewer

The filters like wise 

But we had a leak or more so we need to re coat the entire pond with three coats of waterproof sealant , it’s very expensive so I hope it works 

Still it’s 30 years old and this is the first time there has been a problem 

We used to spend a lot of time sitting on the pond wall and the fish would hand feed 

Sadly we don’t do that so much now although I guess we should 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

First coat done

Two more to go

Seven days then four under water, drained and refilled

The time to allow the chlorine to evaporate 

The filters to get going, the UV filters to get working

And the pump to change the water in the pond on a regular basis 

Then you have a Koi pond 

And fish you’ve had for over twenty years swim freely once again

And we will get more , the pond is so big enough for more 

We will take our grandkids 

And our new non grandkids 

And each will choose a fish 

And add it to this pond 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a pond with what I would regard as "common or garden pond fish" including goldfish but we have never had enough courage to buy even small coy carp - they are truly magnificent fish and I have often seen them being hand fed by others. I am very jealous of you and your grandchildren and non grandchildren.

I hope the work goes well, sadly the weather forecast does not look too promising for the next few days but I hope that you can fit it all in during dry periods.

Do post a picture once it's all finished and those beautiful fish are swimmining freely again.

🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟

Not coy, but the only fish emoticon that I can find....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a natural pond in our garden and have tried to stock it with fish, on several occasions, only to lose them to predators  There is a beautiful weeping willow beside it.
We do manage to keep a pair of Moorhens that breed successfully every year. The mallards come each spring to muscle in on their territory but they defend it vigorously. It is a delight to see the "tiny dots", as we call them, emerge each spring.
This pond needs attention. It requires a digger with a long reach to dig out all the silt and to clear some of the weeds. A spring runs through it so the water stays fresh. I grow watercress, that I never pick, and Chris tries to clear it all out because he hates anything that spreads.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We grow watercress

And I wont eat it either, and I know that’s just me 

Our pond is not natural 

Filters maintain water quality, old fashioned filters 

UV clumps the algae and feeds it through the filters , and the water quality is pure for fish 

Fish have lived in there for over twenty years

Beautiful fish , probably worth a lot of money as we have grown them 

But just our fish 

And the second coat of water proofing is applied 

Curtesy of Albert , it’s a huge area, I just provide coffee 

And young Albert has been noticed by his absence 

One more coat to go

7 days and then four days under water 

And it’s done

Our koi can swim free , dive 6ft under

And once again grandkids will choose a new fish, name it, and watch it grow

We just need to live long enough 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there is 11 grandkids 

Plus two which we are on the way to adopting 

Even the small koi are expensive

But what the hell

We are a long time dead 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We have a pond with what I would regard as "common or garden pond fish" including goldfish but we have never had enough courage to buy even small coy carp - they are truly magnificent fish and I have often seen them being hand fed by others. I am very jealous of you and your grandchildren and non grandchildren.
> 
> I hope the work goes well, sadly the weather forecast does not look too promising for the next few days but I hope that you can fit it all in during dry periods.
> 
> ...


When we began

We had koi in a small pond

We knew nothing about water quality

And sadly they died

So we went on to bigger and better

Filters, UV , air stones , deep pond and pumps that pumped the water back to the filters

And the fish grew large and thrived

And 30 years later the pond leaks

And now we are re waterproofing it at considerable expense

But those fish are alive so it's up to us to protect them

Just as Shadow is ours to protect , cherish and love

And I've increased his protein , he's eating well

There is life in the old dog yet

He will live to bite again , well just to threaten to bite

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The fish sound lovely Sandra. How do you manage to keep predators away? I suppose the fish can dive down?
The heron used to wade in and get ours. I wouldn't mind if it just ate its fill and flew away but it killed as many as it could and left them. Bit like a fox. Then, one day, I thought I saw an otter or was it a mink 

The moorhens are fantastic to watch. They are very protective and will see off Mallards and any other birds that dare to come too near. They feed in the garden and will chase pigeons, crows, starlings off "their" territory.

We will leave the pond behind when we build the bungalow. It will be behind us and shielded by a fence. I hope the moorhens find a way to come and feed in our garden again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We don’t live in the country Pat 

We live slap bang in a town 

Our ivy covered house protects the sparrows

Our high hedges allow blackbirds to nest and raise their young 

The pond is safe, predators can’t get to it 

And anyway it’s 6ft deep

Which is why it’s such a big job to waterproof it

But it’s finished, three coats and now seven days, and then four days under water

Drained refilled and the fish will return 

It’s been hard but Albert has done it 

And when filled our beautiful Koi will swim freely again

The filters will work, the UV filters will be switched on and the pump will circulate the water

All will be well

And we will celebrate with a few new fish chosen by our grandkids 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And the rats will come to drink from this pond 

The frogs will mate here 

A source of water

And life will go on , the circle of life 

And I won’t kill any of it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Albert!

Water is very restful.

Would you like a couple of moorhens? I am sure they would take on the rats


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had considered a couple of cats to stake out their territory Pat

But they would also keep birds away, and possibly the frogs 

Also we no longer have any visiting cats as we used to , and can’t help wondering why?

Rarely see a cat now around here 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have never found cats to be very reliable. Some of our cats were prolific hunters while others were couch potatoes  
We did have the feral cat around for a while and she did seem to have an effect on the mouse and rat population. Never saw her hunting birds but that is not to say that she wouldn't if there was nothing else to hunt. I am sure Cats Protection, or other cat sanctuaries, would let you have one of their feral cats to install in a shed somewhere.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We that wouldn’t work for me Pat

I have considered installing our feral dog in a shed somewhere >

As I say ,whether or not I should

Those young rats have afforded me hours of pleasure 

Sleek, shiny alive , enjoying life 

And I can’t watch badgers , hedgehogs etc ,in my garden 

I’m not lucky enough to live in the middle of the country , but in a town 

So rats will just have to do, along with frogs, birds and beautiful coloured fish 

They all need a source of water

As do we 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In another life I used to work with rats, Sandra. They are fantastic creatures and make amazing pets. Don't think Shadow would appreciate you getting one or two as pets though!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow is a waste of time

Would he chase a rat

Would he he’ll 

He’s very much live and let live

Unless it’s people he doesn’t know 

And then live and let live goes out the window

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But slowly our small garden will return

Fish will swim, hosta will bloom 

I love them them

And bright red geraniums will bloom in this garden 

My herbs will grow once again , they are already growing 

And the mint is doing well

But I don’t use it so much to cook , unless I’m doing lamb 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

7 days to wait

But we managed to finish three coats of waterproof paint before the rain

And finally traced a leak we couldn’t identify 

Although we identified and sealed others 

It was a defunct pipe in the filters that apparently went into the wall and seeped into the pond, not a problem when the pond was full, but a problem when we needed a dryish wall to paint 

And I say we, of course I’m not climbing ladders in and out of pond, I was when we excavated it , 20ft x 5ft x 6ft excluding the filters , of clay 

Now I just maintain the house , whilst dirty feet tramp through and provide meals 

And if young Albert appears feed Winston as well

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And the hostas are pushing up

Blue, light green, dark green ,cream striped , beautiful plants especially around water 

Hanging baskets done, geraniums and fushias potted up

So spring is sprung 

Just need it to stop raining now 

Sandra


----------

